# Troy Built Tiller throttle problem



## brokeokie (Apr 13, 2011)

Hello all,
I'm hoping some one can help. I got my tiller running this year after the usual de-gunking the bowl and bowl nut and is running great. The problem is the throttle (speed control, you know the turtle and the rabbit lever  ) seems to have no effect. It's either all or nothing. It will shut it down but even on turtle it's full blast.
Any thoughts? I haven't had the time to look at it yet but just thought I'd ask.

Thanks


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello,did you remove the carb from the engine when you cleaned it and possibly put the linkage on wrong?If you post the model numbers of your engine,we could supply the necessary diagrams for the linkage.


----------



## brokeokie (Apr 13, 2011)

I didn't do anything except pull the bowl and clean the float and nut. I didn't run it at all last year but the year before the throttle worked fine. Now when I fire it up it runs full blast. Kind of a wild ride trying to till if you know what I mean. The linkage is intact and like I said , when I throw it all the way to the left (turtle) it kills it so I know it's connected. ???? It just doesn't seem to control the speed.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

You could have a broken spring or the governor is binding and holding the throttle open.Please post the engine type and model number on the recoil shroud.Pushing the throttle to the turtle position just means the ignition cut off is working and not necessarily closing the throttle like it should.


----------



## brokeokie (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks. I'll post the engine info tomorrow. It's about 30 miles away right now. I'll check the spring and make sure the governor isn't bound tonight when I get home from work if I have enough light.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## brokeokie (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok here's the engine info,

This is a Troy Built Bronco Tiller
B&S Intek 190
5.5HP OHV
The only numbers I see is
FAMIL Y:YBSXS2051HF 274479

I hope this will help you to help me!!

Thanks in advance
Tim


----------



## brokeokie (Apr 13, 2011)

After taking the carburetor off the throttle plate is frozen. I can't get it to move at all. I soaked it over night in kerosene (all I had) and no luck. It doesn't look like there is any way to break it down. I'm ready to buy a new one but can't find it on-line, just kits. Any suggestions?


----------



## brokeokie (Apr 13, 2011)

It looks like I'm the only one responding to my own post????? Any Hoo--two days soak in the kerosene did the trick. The throttle plate now moves freely. Put it all back together and now it runs a little erratic. Sounds like I have a race cam. On idle it's like..fromp,fromp,fromp and when full throttle, better but still ru,ru,ru,ru... If I remember right, two years ago the last time it was used it did the same thing. Not really a issue because it still has power to till but just wish I could get it to run smoother. There's allot of different holes in the linkage bar. Could placing the governor spring in a different slot help? Maybe I've lost a spring or something else is going on that I'm overlooking. I really wish someone would respond.
Thanks


----------



## Gocart (Mar 28, 2008)

brokeokie said:


> It looks like I'm the only one responding to my own post????? Any Hoo--two days soak in the kerosene did the trick. The throttle plate now moves freely. Put it all back together and now it runs a little erratic. Sounds like I have a race cam. On idle it's like..fromp,fromp,fromp and when full throttle, better but still ru,ru,ru,ru... If I remember right, two years ago the last time it was used it did the same thing. Not really a issue because it still has power to till but just wish I could get it to run smoother. There's allot of different holes in the linkage bar. Could placing the governor spring in a different slot help? Maybe I've lost a spring or something else is going on that I'm overlooking. I really wish someone would respond.
> Thanks


I think you are saying that it is surging ( Ruuu...ruuuu...ruuu). If this is the case I would clean the carb, making sure all the little ports and passages are cleaned out. Try running a tiny wire into the ports to clean out and build up or debris. Another thing that causes is surging is a leaky gasket.


----------

